# Wanted - Outback 21Rs



## Rusty (Feb 9, 2013)

TRAILER FOUND-THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO RESPONDED, RUSTY

Does anyone have a used Outback 21RS for sale? I'd like to make an old-fashioned, face to face transaction with someone living in the Pacific Northwest (Washington or B.C.)area. The trailer must be in good condition. Please send me a PM if you're interested.

thanks, Rusty


----------

